# Stewie and Layla



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a couple of owner surrenders on the East Coast. Stewie is an 8 y.o.boy who needs dental and the family can not afford it. He was in New Jersey and is now in our foster home in PA.. We are also getting a young 5 y.o. female (Layla) from a home in New York this week-end. She only has one eye and lost it from a dog bite by a large breed dog. The owner says she is becoming aggressive with the one year old daughter. 
I don't have a picture of Layla yet and feel it is a blessing she is getting out of that home. 
Here is a picture of little Stewie and we hope he is adopted soon. We have had a number of applications on this very cute boy. Will share Layla's picture when we get it. Hugs Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stewie is adorable....I think he will be adopted right away. My heart is breaking for Layla, just thinking about her ordeal and what she must have been through is heartbreaking. I agree that its a blessing for her to be leaving her current home. So very sad what these little babies sometimes suffer for years before ever knowing what it is to be loved. Thanks Edie for sharing their stories. :ThankYou: Your a very special person.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a little darling!!!! So glad that Layla will be in rescue soon and out of a bad environment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - thanks for posting some Northeast Rescues. I love little Stewie (though I hate Family Guy and the name reminds me of it). He's so cute. My neighbor knows someone who's looking for another dog - she has a poodle - for her family and she was asking me about rescues. I hope they both find new homes soon.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh he is a precious little guy!!! I sure hope he gets adopted soon!! Let me know if I can help out with anything!! Looking forward to Layla's pic, I bet she is a cutie.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

he sure is cute!! poor Layla...  she sounds like she has been through a lot...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope both fluffs find a great home soon.


----------

